# [EVDL] GreenT Fire - SSI Racing - Long Beach Grand Prix Write Up



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

First time I can truly point to irony in my life. I take greenT to grand
prix to raise money to finish battery safety development and file patent -
battery failrue. We don't know how bad the event would have been. Crew
emptied two water extinguishers into battery box (still lost less than 10%
of my cells though). To make matters worse I just found out that Peter
Brock (designer of Shleby Daytona) stopped by while I was babysitting broken
GreenT So the saying a Bad day at the Races is better than a good day at the
office
- not true.
I did have an amazing time driving my two laps in the Daytona, drifting the
corners...

CARtoonist drew a cartoon on GreenT (undamaged area) and talked about cars
and what I was trying to accomplish.

Fun fact - Models will work for free when you car is electric and looks like
mine; and they'll thank you for it. One even brought me cookies 

Decided I like some feature of Picasa web albums so I'm trying uploading my
photos to http://picasaweb.google.com/SSIRacing/ blog
http://ssi-racing.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=243&title=greent-fire

We'll see what the future holds, I'm tired of working so hard and spending
so much money and I'm thinking about pulling back and doing only things for
myself for a while and put being an EV-angelist on hold.

Cheers, 

TRex / Michael Kadie
www.ssi-racing.com


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SO what caused the fire? Was it something to do with your "world's best
battery pack" or the BMS you were using? Or was it the fiberglass that
caught on fire - maybe from heat?

Leslie






> Michael Kadie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > First time I can truly point to irony in my life. I take greenT to grand
> > prix to raise money to finish battery safety development and file patent -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Michael Kadie wrote:
> > First time I can truly point to irony in my life. I take greenT to grand
> > prix to raise money to finish battery safety development and file patent -
> > battery failrue.
> ...


----------

